# cyclocross rear mech



## watersj (22 Apr 2009)

Hi everybody Did my first season last yr at cross loved every minuite, changed my frame for next yr with a columbus. Had one problem last yr which was my rear mech, running a 11-32 cassette with a short tiagra mech and 48/36 chain set. roblem is the top pully wheel on rear mech keeps hitting the rear mech . Will this problem be solved ifI get a long mech or do I need a mtb long cage rear mech. Please help as I am waitng to finish it of.
Cheers Justin.


----------



## RedBike (22 Apr 2009)

You need a MTB rear mech. 
As far as I know a Tiagra rear mech isn't designed to cope with anything over 27teeth.


----------



## Dave5N (22 Apr 2009)

Can usually get away with 28 on a short cage mech. Otherwise wot RB sed.


----------



## Dave5N (22 Apr 2009)

watersj said:


> Did my first season last yr at cross loved every minuite,




Are you the feller from Mercia CC?


----------



## Dave5N (22 Apr 2009)

watersj said:


> Did my first season last yr at cross loved every minuite,




Are you the feller from Mercia CC?


----------

